# Cigar leaf casting



## MrKugelschreiber (Mar 22, 2016)

I have been asked by a friend for a cigar pen.  Essentially a Elega Sierra with a leaf wrapped around tube, the band over it, then cast.  The question I have is how to secure and then protect the leaf without damaging it.  I looking for gluing advice and then protection from the Alumilite.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Mar 23, 2016)

Good question. I've been playing with cigar leaves so quite a while now and it's been hit and miss with way more misses than hits. Someone posted a video here a while back and he used mod podge and pr. resin. Mod podge has never worked for me. It's been done but I don't know what their failure rate is or all the steps they use. I know this doesn't help much. Good Luck.


----------



## MrKugelschreiber (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks Kenny


----------

